# 3rd Annual Spookshow! La Mirada, California



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.halloweenclub.com/spookshow

FESTIVAL FOR THE HALLOWEEN CELEBRATIONIST CLUB


Arts *† *Crafts *† *Curios *† *Props *† *Jewelry *† *Costumes *† *Decor *† *Music *† *Contests *† *Spookiness

The Halloween Club will proudly host the 3rd Annual Spook Show on March 7th, 2015 at La Mirada. This all-day festival will be filled with our curated selection of Southern California's local spook makers, vendors, artists, collectors, cooks, teachers, musicians and enthusiasts of Halloween. On this day Halloween Club will also unleash its biggest sale of the year! Spook you soon!


BRING YOUR HALLOWEEN BEST
Costume dress-up is encouraged. Carnivalesque/Freakshow is preferred.

FEATURING


MASTER OF CEREMONIES
"R.I.P The Undertaker" (Rick Galiher)

VENDORS/EXHIBITORS
Cinema Secrets
ScareLA
Bearded Lady Vintage & Oddities
Crafted Artists/The Kandy Jar
Gloomy Goods
Better Off Dead Designs (that's me!)
Stuff by Nic
All Hallow's Eve
Dulce Calaveritas
Love, Pain & Stiches
Diana Levin Art
Psycho Doll Clothing
Rabble Rouse Jewelry
Heavensent Hellbent
The Art of Sketch
Horrific Homes & Gardens
Haunt Hackers
Rude & Reckless
Fear Station Haunted Attraction
Uncorked by Tina
Gurney Effects Studio
ProliFX Special Effects Studio
Booger Vampire: The Art of Mary J. Hoffman
The Art of Rizzo
Psykotik Art
HauntX Haunter's Retreat & Tradeshow
Stark Graving Mad
Little Jars of Horror
Abracadaver Productions
Dreadful Little Things
Boyle Heights Paranormal Project
Enchanted Rumors
Tee No Evil
Spooksieboo
Silent Pet Shop
Shayne of the Dead
Shop the Mystic
Angel City Arts

*

PERFORMERS
Whodini 1692

*

MUSIC
The Rhythm Coffin
Evile Annie
Albert Ojeda Music
Radioactive Chicken Heads
Haunted Garage
Valdivia X


FOOD
Baby's Baddass Burgers
The Franken Stand (Vegan)
The Kandy Jar

more to come!

This is a really fun event and will be my second year vending. If you are local please come on down and say hello!
More info and FREE tickets can be found on the Halloween Club site: 
http://www.halloweenclub.com/spookshow


----------

